# Best world news website?



## Vipera (Apr 12, 2015)

I am looking for the best world news website. One that's always updated and that has good, well-written article, without clickbait titles and without pop-ups (I'll be disabling ABL). What would you suggest?


----------



## emigre (Apr 12, 2015)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news

http://www.theguardian.com/uk

Both are pretty excellent imo. The Guardy is a social democratic newspaper so there's centre-left political bias. But they do provide excellent journalism. I use both everyday.

I liked the nytimes but stopped when the payroll was introduced.


----------

